# s10 plow fit a Toyota



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

Will a Meyers plow for an S-10 fit a 1994 Toyota 4x4? I'm not sure what year S-10 it was on. If it does fit are there any mods that will need to be done? What would I need to do to my front suspension to plow with my Toyota. I will only be doing driveways and small parking lots. 

Thanks


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

bump.....

im wondering this too......theres one for sale near me

only ive got a 95 tacoma 4x4


----------

